# Why can't i find a sponge mop in mexico?



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

I mean, not even in Wal-Mart. There's only those string mops. There are sponges, there are mops, but no sponge mops.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jo[I said:


> Parsons;791847]I mean, not even in Wal-Mart. There's only those string mops. There are sponges, there are mops, but no sponge mops.


Could it be because they are not used by the typical Mexican _ama de casa_?


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Yea, but*



Isla Verde said:


> Could it be because they are not used by the typical Mexican _ama de casa_?


why not? Do you know of any stores that do carry them?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JoParsons said:


> why not? Do you know of any stores that do carry them?


The traditional way to mop floors in a Mexican is to throw a little bit of water on the floor and mop it up with a _jerga_, an all purpose cleaning rag, and that's what I do. I've never looked for sponge mops in stores I frequent in Mexico City, but I'll do so the next time I go shopping.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sponge mops don't work particularly well on tile or pasta floors; they will tear on the edges of the tiles.

Aside from whatever tradition dictates, it would seem that, in most homes in MX, they'd be a waste of money.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

I appreciate all the advice. I do have tile floors and I was wondering if that was why . . . But I'd sure appreciate the opportunity to waste money one time before I give up on the sponge mops. 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Here's one at Home Depot - 315 pesos. That would buy about 4 or 5 mops (their motivation for mops - the price difference represents about 20 Kg of tortillas)

The Home Depot: TRAPEADOR DE ESPONJA


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

I know that was one item my sister imported.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

ah ha!!! Thanks so much


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

My cleaning lady uses a cleaning rag draped onto a squeegee. I haven't watched her do it, but she does a fine job on the floors. I brought a vacuum and a floor steamer that works great on tile, but I'm happier using Marcela.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought a string mop years ago and it practically came apart after a few uses. Then it mildewed and I threw it away. Later I bought a sponge mop and it was just terrible on tile floors. Worse was that I couldn't find any replacement sponges. Then I bought a mop whose head was of that water-absorbing material. It is similar to a string mop and it works great, but not a good as Maria and her rag and squeegee. I've given up on mops and let Maria do her work without my interference.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks; no Home Depot in Tepic. I may just break down and do the string thing . . . Thanks everyone.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

JoParsons said:


> Thanks; no Home Depot in Tepic. I may just break down and do the string thing . . . Thanks everyone.


.:: Chedraui ::.

Hi Jo.

I've seen them at Chedraui. There is one in Tepic.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The grout between tiles and the sharp edges of cut tiles will destroy a sponge mop in no time. It is also rough on rag mops or string mops, but they do last a reasonable amount of time. 
If you have a maid, she'll do it her way; not yours.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We have got our maid to use a small vacuum on the floors before the string mop. It is more effective with the dust, especially on the furniture and drapes.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

The trick with sponge mops, if you find one, is to buy a lifetime supply of sponge refills, because more than likely you'll never find them again. They are great for keeping a small area clean, such as a kitchen, but not a tiled non-carpeted house.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I recall that when I arrived in Mexico for the very first time, the sight of cleaning staff in the airport mopping floors with a _jerga_ (cloth) draped over a _recogedor_ (squeegee) was one of the things that struck me as odd. It was the first time I´d ever seen this method. Why do they "improvise" the tool instead of having a dedicated mop, I wondered. It wasn´t long before I saw how much more practical this is than sponge mops or string mops. Why not go with the flow?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> I recall that when I arrived in Mexico for the very first time, the sight of cleaning staff in the airport mopping floors with a _jerga_ (cloth) draped over a _recogedor_ (squeegee) was one of the things that struck me as odd. It was the first time I´d ever seen this method. Why do they "improvise" the tool instead of having a dedicated mop, I wondered. It wasn´t long before I saw how much more practical this is than sponge mops or string mops. Why not go with the flow?


While living in Israel, we used the same thing, a squeegee with a rag over it for washing, then the squeegee alone for mopping up the water into the drain in the hard floor. The floors were terrazzo or tile so it was most effective.

We will be bringing something new when we come down. "She Who Must Be Obeyed" purchased a Bissell Steam Mop for our hardwood floors and bathrooms here in the States, and I must say it works well. It is still basically a wet mop, albeit with steam, which you can follow up with a dry mop if you want. Let's see how long it lasts in Mexico and whether our maid* will think that SWMBO is out of her gringa mind! 

_*just a note: the concept of a maid is hard to wrap my head around. We've lived together for 40 years and never employed a maid (I know, SWMBO is deprived!) so the whole idea is new to us. The maid, as well as the gardener, came with the house and is included in the cost! One of the sweet perks of retiring to Mexico. _


----------



## Gupi (Dec 17, 2010)

There's a lot of humidity where I live, so a sponge mop would become a stinky mildew-spreader in no time. I use the rag-and-squeegee method but use a higher-tech, super-absorbent cloth instead of the traditional cotton rag. The high-tech cloth is a lot lighter, wrings out more easily, dries more quickly, and absorbs everything. I found the cloth at Chedraui or a similar store and it has lasted a year so far.


----------



## Ennio (May 23, 2012)

*sponge mop*



JoParsons said:


> I mean, not even in Wal-Mart. There's only those string mops. There are sponges, there are mops, but no sponge mops.


I never thought about that but I would suggest to look for it in a cleannig supply warehouse or there are streets in every city in mexico´s down town cities that sale specified things one street for pots and pans other for electronics etc there you should be able to find a street that sales cleannig supplies and hopefully a sponge mop I hope that helps good luck.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I've also seen sponge mops at Costco in Queretaro.


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

I wanted to add, I don't like sponge mops in the US or Mexico for some of the reasons already mentioned.

I'm fine with someone else using the string mops, but I dislike them myself, they always seem dirty and moldy, also too much work for a simple touch up.

I brought a Bona mop with two "pads" for quick cleanups. Even if one has their housecleaned frequently seems everyone needs a quick cleanup tool instead "on my hands and knees" type of cleanup. They are easy to dry and wash in the machine.


----------

